# Freedom of the seas



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

160000 tons taller than London's Oxo Tower longer than 37 double decker buses will arrive at Southampton's City Cruise terminal @ 09.00 hrs Sat; 29th April and leaves on a 1 night cruise at 10.45pm with a firework display. FotS returns to Southampton @06.00 hrs on Sunday 30th April. Monday 1st May she leaves @ about 23.oo hrs and returns to Soton on Wed 3rd May for a few hours and departs @11.00hrs for Atlantic crossing to Cape Liberty where she will be officially named later in the week. She will be based in the USA and this is possibly her only visit to the UK.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Where did you get your information R58484956?. According to Southampton VTS, she arrives at 0700 on Saturday, and will be at berth 101 leaving at 2330 with fireworks. She arrives back on the 30th as you say at 0700 leaving at 1700 on 1st May again with fireworks. But your timing could be right since it will be light, but VTS says 1700 on the 1st again at berth 101. She returns on 3rd May as you say, leaving for New York at 1100 that day.

On the Saturday Artemis will be at 38/9 with Arcadia at the Mayflower Cruise Terminal 106. Arcadia leaves at 1700 as do Artemis. I will be going over. David


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

*Freedom of the Seas*

Looking forward to some members getting some pictures of the ship sailing into or out of Southampton.

Bob (Sydney )


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Freedom of the Seas*

Yeah Bob,
Was that not some amazing stuff of her 'roaring' under that Great Belt birdge at full speed...!
We will never see the likes of her 'downunder', but at least QM2 is on the way next year.
Regards ,
David D


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Further update. The ship will, as I said be berthed at 101 berth Cruise Terminal tomorrow. The best vantage point will be Western Shore and Mayflower Park. If you drive into Southampton drive into Mayflower Park. This is a large car park but could be busy with FOS in and being a bank holiday. She is still scheduled to sail to New York at 1100 on Wednesday 3rd May. I think 2330 on Saturday is her only nightime sailing. The official naming ceremony will be in New York. David


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

FOTS arrived Southampton 09.00 as stated in thread No;1 The captain started as a deckhand on a dive ship on his summer holidays got his ticket in 1991 and a year later gained his Masters degree in marine engineering. A few Freedom facts 3,700,000 sq ft of steel plate used in construction. 350,000 steel pieces in hull. 1013 miles of welding. 111,000 gallons of paint.2200 miles of electric cable. 100 miles of piping.530 tons of water in swimming pools.1400 tons of fresh water consumed each day.78000 pounds of ice produced each day. Leaves Soton at 22.45 hrs tonight,with a firework display timed at 22.30hrs.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Pictures now in Gallery, more to come. VTS Southampton has her leaving tonight after fireworks as R58484956 says at 2330 tonight, leaving at 1700 on Monday, back 0700 Wednesday leaving for New York at 1100 on Wednesday. David


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Rival gay-travel companies Atlantis and RSVP have each chartered all-gay cruises for next year on the two largest passenger vessels on the planet -- the most visible demonstration yet of the strength of gay and lesbian travel dollars, as well as the simple truth that many have known for years: Cruise ships are popular with gay and lesbian travelers. 

It certainly won't be the first time major gay and lesbian events include the words "freedom" or "queen," but in this case they refer to Royal Caribbean's new 3,700-passenger Freedom of the Seas, scheduled to begin service next month, and Cunard's 2,600-passenger Queen Mary 2. 

The 160,000-ton Freedom, which displaced the QM2 as the biggest ship when Royal Caribbean took possession last week in Germany, will sail Jan. 28 on a seven-night round trip out of Miami that includes stops at San Juan, Puerto Rico; Philipsburg, St. Maarten; and Labadee, Royal Caribbean's private resort on the north coast of Haiti. According to the company's Internet site, passengers should expect "spectacular parties, outrageous activities" and "the largest outdoor celebration at sea."


----------

